# Crazy bunny lady



## katiecrna

https://www.google.com/amp/nypost.c...rding-woman-sues-to-get-back-237-rabbits/amp/

http://nypost.com/2016/05/04/gowanus-bunny-hoarder-snaps-at-judge-during-trial/

I wonder if this lady is on this forum[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## BlackMiniRex

Wow that's a lot of bunnies! i feel like it would be hard to take care for all of them! the most i would want would be at most 6 maybe 7  Lol


----------



## katiecrna

Not 200??


----------



## Jacky McCarthy

ME KAT


----------

